# iPad Storage Problem



## 123Archie (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have an Apple Ipad6 (16GB) and have 33 apps totalling abt 900 MB, but I keep getting message that the storage is full 13.8GB. I have deleted many apps. and I get to see that some space is available, but the next moment that disappears and the free space left shows 0! 
Also, there is a lot of data in Diagnostics and Usage which I don't need and wish to delete to create storage space. Other than ding this to free up Storage space, how else do I check and delete unwanted data to free up space?

Would appreciate help, thanks.
Archie


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

Do you have music or video on it? What does the storage bar look like when you connect it to iTunes? It should tell you how much space is taken up by music, video, apps, and data.


----------



## 123Archie (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Atlas,

I have no music and only 1 video (which I can't delete, it seems it came with the iPad).
I dont know how to get to the storage bar. How do I connect it to iTunes?

Thanks
Archie


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't really know where start. You've never connected it to your computer and used iTunes? I guess you don't really have to, but I don't know how else to tell you to figure out what's taking up space. There shouldn't be anything that came pre-installed that you can't delete. I don't know what you're looking at there.


----------

